# My new set up for 1,000 yds.



## GT-40 GUY

Here is my completed portable set up to shoot at 1,000 yds.

1. Home built bench
2. Caldwell front rest / Edgewood Front Benchrest Bag
3. Protektor Custom Bumble Bee Dr (flat top) Bag / handle & filled with heavy sand
4. Widden Gunworks track plate which attaches to bottom rail of forearm (last picture)
5. Home built wind flag built by a fellow target shooter
6. 6mm Norma BR. shooting 105 gr. Berger VLDs, CCI BR4 primers and Varget (Savage built by Kevin Rayhill)
7. Vortex PST 6-24x50mm FFP MOA scope with custom Vortex Turret

"Aim small miss small", 

gt40

PS: Bottom photo = 1000 yd. MOA target to adjust scope.
Here is a chart that has correct 1/4 MOA squares of 2.6175" x 2.6175" on a 1,000 yd target that will print on an 8.5" x 11" sheet of paper. When your pit crew marks your target sighters you can mark your shot in the square ( while at your shooting bench ) it is in and then adjust your scope 1 (one) click for each square vertical and horizontal to adjust to the center of the "X" ring.

Hope this will help getting to center. What ya think?


----------



## Hunt&Fish

Where are you going to find a 1000 yd range in Georgia ?


----------



## GT-40 GUY

Hunt&Fish said:


> Where are you going to find a 1000 yd range in Georgia ?



Elberton Gun Club. We are also considering clearing the trees for a 1 mile range. For what I have been told.

gt40


----------



## rjcruiser

I think my neighbors would be upset if I had my rifle in the front yard pointing at their house..

Nice set-up for sure.  

What do you have taped to the top of your bench?


----------



## dawg2

rjcruiser said:


> I think my neighbors would be upset if I had my rifle in the front yard pointing at their house..
> 
> Nice set-up for sure.
> 
> What do you have taped to the top of your bench?


I am guessing a dope sheet.  But, X2 on the neighbors LOL

Post up some targets after you punch a few.


----------



## pnome

Nice looking rig.  I love the stock pattern.  Let us know how it shoots!


----------



## GT-40 GUY

rjcruiser said:


> I think my neighbors would be upset if I had my rifle in the front yard pointing at their house..
> 
> Nice set-up for sure.
> 
> What do you have taped to the top of your bench?



My wife didn't like it either. She can not help it she is a city slicker.

It is a dope chart for the wind under a piece of plastic so I can record what I learn (hopefully). 

gt40


----------



## GT-40 GUY

pnome said:


> Nice looking rig.  I love the stock pattern.  Let us know how it shoots!




Here is the only picture of a target so far, but it was only 400 yds.

gt40


----------



## pnome

GT-40 GUY said:


> Here is the only picture of a target so far, but it was only 400 yds.
> 
> gt40



Nice!


----------



## ga nopro

Sweet outfit indeed! Might check out Benchrest Central forum too. They'res a bunch on there that don't talk smack but are the real deal with 600-1000 yds. I've learned a ton there. Can you post specs/plans on the wind gauge? Are your table legs adjustable? Looks nice. Keep us posted!


----------



## GT-40 GUY

ga nopro said:


> Sweet outfit indeed! Might check out Benchrest Central forum too. They'res a bunch on there that don't talk smack but are the real deal with 600-1000 yds. I've learned a ton there. Can you post specs/plans on the wind gauge? Are your table legs adjustable? Looks nice. Keep us posted!



1. I am on Benchrest Central forum all the time.

2. No my legs are not adjustable. The more joints you have the more movement you get in the table which is what you do not want. I level the table by pounding a deeper hole in the dirt under the legs with a hammer. Very easy.

3. As for specs on the wind gauge I will not give this out because the guy that "thought it up" may not want the plans to be public.

gt40


----------



## Nitro

Wicked looking rig for sure. 

I bet it is fun to shoot. Congrats!!


----------



## GT-40 GUY

I just added a chart you can down load and print to adjust your sighters on your 1000 yd target to the first post at top.

gt40


----------



## GT-40 GUY

pnome said:


> Let us know how it shoots!




This was the very first time I had ever shot at a paper target at 1,000 yds. The mirage was so bad that I had to change my magnification from 24x to 12x so I could "kinda" see the target.

We had 2 relays. At the beginning of the first we were allowed 3 sighter shots. Then we had a 20 minute time limit to shoot a 10 shot string to be recorded for group size and score. The second relay was no sighters just 20 minutes to shoot our second 10 shot string for group size and score.

My first ever 3 sighters centered just outside the ten ring at 4 o'clock. I moved my Vortex PST turrets one click left and one click up. When the target was scored I had a 91-1x with a 10 shot group that measured 14+1/8".

The wind changed for my second 10 shot string and I read it backwards. The group went higher. It scored 82 and the group measured 17+5/8".

Well in benchrest class I came in second with a 173-1x The first place was 174-1x and he had smallest group of 9+3/8"

Now I will experiment with jamming the 105 gr. Berger VLDs into the rifling. I'm shooting a 6mm Norma BR. Maybe this will get my group size smaller and bring my score up.

gt40


----------



## Dub

That is a very, very cool set up.

I saw that first pic and started laughing hard.  Knowing it took a minute or two to set it up and photograph.  My neighbors would freak...some at least, guy beside and guy accross the street are gun guys, but the others.......whew....they'd be calling in SWAT to arrest me.  Funny people.

My wife learned years ago that I'm a gun nut and probably wouldn't even roll her eyes.  She'd probably just laugh at me being goofy again.   I get that way over nice guns, glass, some vehichles and etc.


I love the target pic....."only 400 yards".    I've never taken a shot at anything that far.  Very interesting.


----------



## 1gr8bldr

Love to have a rig like that


----------



## SGaither

Need updates and more pictures! I'd like to see some of those 1,000 yard targets and a picture of your complete bullets to see how far they are seated out of the case.

thanks for sharing by the way


----------



## GT-40 GUY

SGaither said:


> Need updates and more pictures! I'd like to see some of those 1,000 yard targets and a picture of your complete bullets to see how far they are seated out of the case.
> 
> thanks for sharing by the way



Look here:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=625323&highlight=

.243 on left & 6mm Norma BR. on right.

I shoot only the 6mm Norma BR. in competition.


----------



## T.P.

Nice rifle....BEAUTIFUL GRASS!


----------



## SGaither

Thanks for posting and the link to your other post. 

I hate to show my ignorance but I may not understand all the lingo and such but I'd say you could knock a gnat off a t urd at 1000 yards with a blink of the eye!  Oh and the shape that bullet you shoot looks like some kind of mini soviet anti-aircraft missile.


----------



## GT-40 GUY

SGaither said:


> Thanks for posting and the link to your other post.
> 
> I hate to show my ignorance but I may not understand all the lingo and such but I'd say you could knock a gnat off a t urd at 1000 yards with a blink of the eye!  Oh and the shape that bullet you shoot looks like some kind of mini soviet anti-aircraft missile.



The deeper you get into accuracy the more complicated it gets. For me anyway.

gt40


----------



## luv2drum

WOW!!!!  Nice set up.  I have kinda got interested in the rimfire stuff. But I have never shot much over 100 yds.  I could not imagine trying to hit a target a 1000 yrds.  I went and watched a sniper shoot once, they were shooting varying targets at 500yds.  I could not see several of the targets with out binocs.....


----------



## GT-40 GUY

Here is a photo through a March 8-80 power scope at 1,000 yds. Will your scope do this?

gt40


----------



## rjcruiser

GT-40 GUY said:


> Will your scope do this?
> 
> gt40



Umm....no.


Great shooting for sure.


----------



## GT-40 GUY

rjcruiser said:


> Umm....no.
> 
> 
> Great shooting for sure.



By the way that 8-80 March is not mine.

gt40


----------

